# Vineyard Sprayer



## grapeman (Apr 7, 2012)

I have been making a custom vineyard sprayer for a friend of mine near Saratoga NY this week. This is a trailer model of the basic vineyard sprayers I have made the last few years. One of the boys did the welding this time and he is very good at it. We have been told we should make these to sell. LOL. That's what we have done with the last few. Thought some of you guys might like seeing what we make.

Just a few shots for now.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 7, 2012)

Sweet, a little much for me..........right now...lol.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks good Rich!

Road worthy for sure. What do you use to pressurize the tank?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 7, 2012)

That is a 4 roller Hypro pump on the front. It is made for a tractor pto. We could put a small gas engine on it to do the same thing. The others we made were tractor 3 point hitch models.


----------



## saddlebronze (Apr 7, 2012)

Way cool. I love to weld. Made a thumb for my backhoe and now I am on to forks! I bought a little 15 gallon sprayer for the back of the ATV because that is all I need for 30 vines. Nice work!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 7, 2012)

Rich, the sprayer is beautiful. I would think there would be a good market for it up there near the Finger Lakes.


----------



## TxBrew (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks great! I agree it could be marketable, what does he spray that he wanted it for?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2012)

The one above the guy picked up today is for about 5 acres of wine grapes. They are mostly Marquette and LaCrescent. The guy has been using a small spot sprayer from Tractor Supply while the vines were young. He decided to step up to a full sprayer and wanted a tow behind model. 


Here is one of a 3-point hitch design we have made a few of. The booms are adjustable for width and the nozzles can be adapted to different training systems.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice! I bought a tow behind last year from Tractor Supply for my lawn and spratying for Japanese Beetles in our tress and flowers. Would have loved a small one from you.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice job my friend, if you want to put something together to try and push some on here we can do that!


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 8, 2012)

looks great Rich...by the way a note to Wade...the forum looks just great...outstanding job!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Al, thats all Txbrew though but Im sure he'll be glad to hear that!


----------



## Gordenker (Jun 15, 2013)

Are you still making these and would you be able to ship to California?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm sorry Gordenker we have only made a few of these and are currently too busy to fabricate any now. It would likely be too expensive to ship to CA also.


----------



## sjo (Jul 2, 2013)

Rich,
My short foray into vineyards on the 1 acre vineyard we took over took me through a back pack sprayer, an atv mounted sprayer and I still need to improve the time spent spraying. 
I have a small trailer, a 50 gal tank and a 3000 psi pressure washer. Do you or anyone else for that matter think that this combo will work. I would like to take the gas powered pressure washer and use it to power a system similar to what you have pictured. I am thinking 3 or 4 fan nozzles on each side would take care of it. My thinking says 8 nozzles will provide approx 350 psi. would that give me enough to get into the canopy? If to much it could be regulated down.
Scott


----------



## grapeman (Jul 2, 2013)

I would be afraid of using a high pressure washer pump. That is way too much pressure and would shred the vines. You can get a 6 roller hypro pump for about $150 from a Tractor Supply or similar outlet. You only need about 60 psi for adequate coverage and penetration.


----------



## andrei (Jul 26, 2013)

*still making these*



grapeman said:


> The one above the guy picked up today is for about 5 acres of wine grapes. They are mostly Marquette and LaCrescent. The guy has been using a small spot sprayer from Tractor Supply while the vines were young. He decided to step up to a full sprayer and wanted a tow behind model.
> 
> 
> Here is one of a 3-point hitch design we have made a few of. The booms are adjustable for width and the nozzles can be adapted to different training systems.



Are you still making these? It looks perfect for my little vineyard.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry, I do not have the time to make any of these right now. I now have a commercial vineyard and winery and am being treated for cancer so my time is at a premium.


----------



## andrei (Jul 27, 2013)

grapeman said:


> Sorry, I do not have the time to make any of these right now. I now have a commercial vineyard and winery and am being treated for cancer so my time is at a premium.



I wish you the very best with your treatment!


----------



## FutureFarm (Aug 16, 2018)

So If I'm following the plumbing correctly you have a tank => suction filter => pump => boom selector => booms. How is the pressure regulated? Is there tank agitation? I'm considering converting some of my corn/soybeans to a small vineyard, but don't know if I can justify the cost of an airblast sprayer. I've been considering building a spray rig similar to this that I could pull behind a gator.


----------



## LordSauvignon (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi, I'm brand new here, but I'd like to ask what you say about this spray kit. I have small vineyards (about 4 acres together) in 5 different places and in hilly terrain, so a tractor is not the solution for me. But I have a Yanmar minidumper that easily handles the terrain and I would like to place a steel structure on it along with a 50 gallon tank and a Honda GX120 engine / Comet CM 25 diaphragm pump (Max Pressure: 362 PSI. Max Flow: 6.1 GPM). Braglia M371 with 8 or 10 nozzles would then serve as a sprayer.
Do you think this can work? Is such pressure and flow sufficient?

| I was inspired by these sprayers:








300L Motorised Lightfoot Vineboom Sprayer - Silvan


300 Litre Vineboom Sprayer with large mud puppy tyres for extra stability and an adjustable boom height width and spray bar angle.




www.silvan.com.au




https://www.sprayerdepot.com/produc...p-with-manual-hose-reel-and-vineyard-orchard- boom

Thanks so much for the advice.
Petr


----------



## balatonwine (Mar 5, 2021)

LordSauvignon said:


> Yanmar minidumper



Double post.

See my comment at:

DIY Orchard/Vineyard Sprayer blower/fan ideas


----------

